# How to Understand XML Format?



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

Guys i need help.
I have a file thats in .XML format and its completely in code. I believe that it is supposed to be in a table format or in a nice document and not in code! please help this is urgent


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

We need a bit more information. Like where did the file come from, programme friend etc. Post a sample here in code tags etc etc


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

If you post the code, someone may recognise your dilemma ...


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for replying!!
Its supposed to be a document to sign to get a police certificate. Its in another language so it may be hard to understand. I will post part of it here.
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<wniosek:wniosekOsoba xmlns:wniosek="https://ekrk.ms.gov.pl/">
<wniosek:idSprawy>246185</wniosek:idSprawy>
<wniosek:idDokumentu>252119</wniosek:idDokumentu>
<wniosek:rodzajDokumentu kod="00" kodEnum="Regular"/>
<wniosek:danePytajacy>
<wniosek:imie>Tomas</wniosek:imie>
<wniosek:nazwisko>Laz</wniosek:nazwisko>
<wniosek:adres>63-000</wniosek:adres>
</wniosek:danePytajacy>
<wniosek:daneWniosku>


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Given that xml files are supplementary to html and are used to store/transport data, what exactly is the nature of your problem?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

That looks like an XML file to me. How are you trying to use it?


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

I believe that its supposed to be in some sort of table form. I just don't know how to get it into that form  Ultimately, its supposed to be a document that can be signed


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

natalie1995 said:


> I just don't know how to get it into that form


Get the browser to render it simply by inserting a link to it - something like ...

```
[URL=Path_to_XML_file]Render XML[/URL]
```


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

Okaycool, but where in the code would i insert it?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Anywhere you like in the section of your html ...


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm honestly so lost LOL!!! What consists of the body?! I'm so sorry I literally know nothing about code...  Is it possible to message you privately? haha


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure, just click on my name JiminSA, below my Avatar ...


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have no idea how to message you !!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just click on my avatar - little boy lost - and start a conversation ...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

To clarify, are you designing a webpage or are you trying to get a document from someone else's website?


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> To clarify, are you designing a webpage or are you trying to get a document from someone else's website?


I'm trying to get a document! It is supposed to be a document that I need to print, scan and attach but I do not know why it is in XML format


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

JiminSA said:


> Just click on my avatar - little boy lost - and start a conversation ...


hahahaha the option of starting a conversation is not there.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then you've downloaded the wrong thing, you need to go back to the webpage and get the correct document. You may have right clicked and save the webpage instead of opening/downloading the actual document.


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

It downloads the XML file  even left clicking


Triple6 said:


> Then you've downloaded the wrong thing, you need to go back to the webpage and get the correct document. You may have right clicked and save the webpage instead of opening/downloading the actual document.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you provide us a link to the website?


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

I can, but its just a link to the polish government. I was on the site and created an account to request a police certificate for work, and the final step was to download the file, sign it and send it back. But for some reason it was XML :/


Triple6 said:


> Can you provide us a link to the website?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you sure there isn't a download/print button on the page that you need to click? Can you provide us with a screen shot?


----------



## natalie1995 (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have access right now but I will double check and send a screen shot, also it is in Polish and not english haha


----------

